# Someone is remotely accessing my computer via the internet.



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

How can I find out and stop them?
I'm sure they're watching this too.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What symptoms do you see that tells you that someone is remotely accessing your computer ?


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's always commenting on my activity.He makes it more than obvious he's doing it.He thinks it's funny.
I've already told him to stop,but he won't.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of activity? With the plethora of social networking integrations out there, it's entirely possible that this person is able to piece together all kinds of personal information about you if you use Facebook and integrate it with several other activities online.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

How does he 'comment' on your activity? Through instant messaging? Is he on the phone with you?


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's my roommate.He told me he knows how to remotely access my computer.
He comments on everything I'm doing.My computer is in my room.My door is always closed.He comes to my closed door and tells me what I'm doing on my computer.
I just got finished ordering a pizza. He said "So what kind of pizza did you get?"


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

first unplug the internet. then go to control panel and system settings and disable remote connection. then go to your network adapter settings. in the zip file , there is image instructions for part 2 in the network settings


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

https://secure.logmein.com/logmein.msi 
then make him put this into the runbox: https://secure.logmein.com/logmein.msi

or 
go to command prompt and type "shutdown -r" and shut down his computer


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

What operating system is on your computer (e.g: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit)?

You know your roommate better than we do; but he is either a jerk, or worse is stalking you.

It may be time to tell him to leave. My son recently had three roommates, and one was a jerk. After a meeting with the other two roommates, all unanamously agreed the jerk had to go.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Also, who has the admin password to the router? Some routers can log who goes where. And your room mate doesn't necessarily have to access your computer to see where you're surfing to, if he has access to your router.


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

@smittygeek I wasn't able to access the attached file.I did look over my 'Remote Access' preferences and the box was already unchecked.I also wasn't able to go to that webpage in your other post.I think I have a TDL3 infection and it's compromising the performance of my browser.

@frank4d I am using Windows XP 32 bit.

@lunarlander I'm not using a router.We're only connected to the same cable jack.We have Comcast internet.There are two separate modems for each of our internet connections.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since the person has physical access to your computer, there could certainly be some type of spyware installed. You might also check the back of your computer (if it's a desktop) for any hardware that doesn't look familiar. I'd even suggest opening it up and looking inside.


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

files part 1


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

part 2


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

@smittygeek I wasn't able to check remote access the way you illustrated.Every time I try,it just freezes up and I have to close it.
I right clicked on 'My Computer' and went to 'Properties'.In Properties,I clicked on the 'Remote' tab and saw that the boxes for Remote Assistance & Remote Desktop were already unchecked.
Is this the same thing?


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

The n start it in SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING and then follow the directions


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

go through the process on ALL Network adapters


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I think you're burning daylight on this and wasting time checking built-in Windows components and network connections. Since the person has physical access to your computer, and I assume you don't have a BIOS password protecting your system at startup and don't have the full drive encrypted, the most likely scenario is that your roommate installed some type of malware like a keylogger on your system.

If I were you, I'd look into filing a police report. I'd also immediately format the hard drive and reinstall Windows, and use TrueCrypt to encrypt the drive and prevent it from even booting without entering a password. Also, get onto another *safe* computer and change all your passwords for *everything*. If your roommate is watching you order pizza, he's watching in you log into your e-mail, bank accounts, etc.

I'd also move like yesterday.


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unauthorized content removed.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anything you suggest the poster do to attempt to remove something is also being watched, monitored, recorded, etc. by the roommate. 

This appears to be a very, very serious security breach, and I wouldn't mess around.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

smittygeek4273,

Please refer to the rules concerning HijackThis log analysis and malware removal.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal* - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield







next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield







next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.

Please refrain from replying to security related matters until you have presented evidence to one of the moderators or admins here that proves you to be qualified to do so. If you are not yet qualified and interested in being trained, we will be glad to help you get enrolled at one of the free online training facilities. Just PM me or one of the other moderators that work Security and we'll point you in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is this the same machine you posted both here and at TechSupportForum seeking malware removal assistance?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd second what DoubleHelix said and go for the reformat and reinstallation of Windows. 

Also go buy a router. Do not plug your computer directly into the modem, as that exposes a lot of things to the internet. The router acts as a hardware firewall.


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

@DoubleHelix and lunarlander - Yeah,I'll definitely have to go that far.I without a doubt think he must've installed some sort of malware.Considering my preferences already don't allow remote access,so that's the only other way he's doing it.
What a headache.Such a weirdo.Lord I wish he'd just leave me alone.


----------



## fanny123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cookiegal said:


> Is this the same machine you posted both here and at TechSupportForum seeking malware removal assistance?


Yes.
They've since closed the thread here.Didn't realize you couldn't post on more than one forum.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

fanny123 said:


> Yes.
> They've since closed the thread here.Didn't realize you couldn't post on more than one forum.


That's because it's a waste of valuable resources to have two helpers working with you and duplicating efforts while others are not getting helped. So I'll close this now since there's nothing more we can do.


----------

